

Ask HN: Can we get an option to "undead" comments? - mquander

It doesn't happen too often, but sometimes I see a comment that's dead which is really a very good comment.  Often, I look at the history of the user to guess why it might be dead, and they have an active history of other good comments, so it's quite surprising.  I assume they are false positives hit by a spam filter.<p>It seems like an easy fix would be to wire up an "undead" button to resuscitate dead comments (at least ones that were killed by an automatic filter.)  If a handful of high-karma accounts undead a comment, then we can put it back.  Abuse should be unlikely and easy to identify as such.<p>This seems like it would be an improvement over the status quo of either taking no action, or having someone else repost the comment with a note, which happens occasionally, but which is redundant and allocates karma incorrectly.<p>Here's the example that prompted this submission: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2975387  This was the most informational comment in the thread, so it's a shame that many people can't see it.
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2975387>

